
Need a Job? Learn Linux - ukdm
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/14/need-a-job-learn-linux/
======
ecaron
A big kudos to Dice.com for getting such traction out of this non-story. The
actual content of their infographic -
[http://www.linuxfoundation.org/sites/main/files/dice_lf_linu...](http://www.linuxfoundation.org/sites/main/files/dice_lf_linux_jobs_report_2012.pdf)
\- is full of revelations that would be very interesting in 2008.

------
yread
I had to double check the date of this story

